
Ask HN: How to Keep Improving as a Machine Learning Engineer - awcv9kjlh
I am finishing my Masters in Computer Science in May, 2018. I am interested in becoming a Machine Learning engineer but currently I have got a job as a software engineer. I have a background in Machine Learning because of the courses I have taken at my university and following the Deep Learning Specialization in Coursera. However, I am not good enough to get a job as a Machine Learning Engineer now. I want to know how I can keep improving my skills and what should be my study plan?
======
rahimnathwani
Does your new employer have a data science or machine learning team? Is there
any way you can position yourself to work on projects/products that involve
those teams? If you have interest and aptitude in ML, perhaps (i) do whatever
you can to learn what these folks have already done, and what they're working
on now, (ii) offer a helping hand, or even just ask them for a training set
for one of their production models, and see if you can replicate or beat the
results.

------
TheAlchemist
I think Kaggle is the way to go.

Their competitions are great, people are very open about their solutions and
methods so you can learn a ton.

That being said, this is a right recommendation in my opinion for the
engineering part of ML. You probably won't do much research there - it's
mostly about implementing and testing pipelines, different hacks etc.

------
iampaul
Ive been studying ML for a while and the best way that seems to work for me is
by working on smallscale experiments every 2 weeks. Havent found any
hackathons yet, otherwise that’d be a good way as well.

